# Can Police read Deleted Text Messages?



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Following on from another thread, I was interested to know whether the Police can actually do this , and whether they can read the actual text, or just who you sent it too?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I had my phone seized by customs and excise some years back and they told me they can run tests on it and read what is effectively the hard disk on it. Whether that's true or not i don't know, but if it's a serious enough crime the phone company will release records which go back 3 years i believe.


----------



## doubleh (Jun 10, 2009)

Even if they cant get it from the phone im sure the Telephone companies would keep a record of texts for some time on their servers.


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, they can. The police can and do submit mobile phones for forensic examination. This means the data on the phone, including deleted text messages can be retrieved and read.

A number of factors depend on their success.

Were the messages saved to the SIM or to the phone memory?

What make and model of phone?

How far back in time were the messages sent or received?

When you delete a text, the phone marks the filespace that was previously taken up with messages, as "available for overwrite". it doesn't actually delete the messages. When you get a new message the phone sees that space as available and overwrites the previous data.

Important to note that a mobile phone is a moveable, useable object. In this case you could suggest that YOU hadnt sent or received texts on it, in the same way that people with unsecured wireless networks can suggest their network was unprotected and somebody else used it etc.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Believe me, they keep records.

The thing i was involved in spanned about 2 years and started in about 2000, the court case was the back end of 2002/early 2003 so if they had the technology then you can bet it's a hell of a lot better now.

Throw away pay as you go's cost fvck all now though so if you're being a bit naughty and have got any sense you'll be using one of them and changing it regularly.


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Believe me, they keep records.
> 
> The thing i was involved in spanned about 2 years and started in about 2000, the court case was the back end of 2002/early 2003 so if they had the technology then you can bet it's a hell of a lot better now.
> 
> Throw away pay as you go's cost fvck all now though so if you're being a bit naughty and have got any sense you'll be using one of them and changing it regularly.


For what? If your a seasoned criminal on parole?

Stop pretending your some sort of mafia hit man!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I knew someone who had his phone seized. Police didn't get **** from it. If they had, and i've read the texts, he would of got a few years inside, rather than 9 months.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> For what? If your a seasoned criminal on parole?
> 
> Stop pretending your some sort of mafia hit man!


Get back in your box. Someone asked a question and i've answered from my own experiences.

If you've got nothing worth reading to add then don't bother.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

they can read your thought's,with there gamma radars,they can anything these

days.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

mal said:


> they can read your thought's,with there gamma radars,they can anything these
> 
> days.


Not if you are wearing a hat made of foil


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ye,and big round dark glasses,with batteries glued to them:thumb:

Your well safe!


----------



## Barry Seal (Sep 27, 2010)

Yea they can just like a computer, nothing is ever really deleted.

BS


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

engllishboy said:


> I knew someone who had his phone seized. Police didn't get **** from it. If they had, and i've read the texts, he would of got a few years inside, rather than 9 months.


Well i no a guy who thought he was being smart by deleting hi smsgs only for the cops to seize it and get every single msg he sent and recieved and that was enough to put him away for a few years.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

mal said:


> they can read your thought's,with there gamma radars,they can anything these
> 
> days.





gemc1981 said:


> Not if you are wearing a hat made of foil





mal said:


> ye,and big round dark glasses,with batteries glued to them:thumb:
> 
> Your well safe!


This is why I live in a lead lined bunker, now that Hamsternuts is delivering my food from his new job at Tesco I don't ever need to leave it...............


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

OldMan said:


> This is why I live in a lead lined bunker, now that Hamsternuts is delivering my food from his new job at Tesco I don't ever need to leave it...............


Yeah, but didn't you know he was a secret government operative too?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Always talk in code and you'll be fine


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Majordomo said:


> For what? If your a seasoned criminal on parole?
> 
> Stop pretending your some sort of mafia hit man!


You will be suprised how many people do this i think mate!


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Yeah, but didn't you know he was a secret government operative too?


That's what THEY want you to believe! But I ain't falling for it oh no!

They think I don't know that there is an operative in the next bunker along from mine who has been putting psychedelic drops on my cheese, but fvck em I've been feeding it to my dog so they won't get me!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

OldMan said:


> That's what THEY want you to believe! But I ain't falling for it oh no!
> 
> They think I don't know that there is an operative in the next bunker along from mine who has been putting psychedelic drops on my cheese, but fvck em I've been feeding it to my dog so they won't get me!


so thats why your dog is talking to you then???


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

All mobile phone companies are required to keep text messages passed through their networks for around 2 years I think.

It doesn't matter if they are on a phone or not. They still pass though their systems.

The police have access to these.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> Always talk in code and you'll be fine


- · · - , · · - - -


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

lazy said:


> All mobile phone companies are required to keep text messages passed through their networks for around 2 years I think.
> 
> It doesn't matter if they are on a phone or not. They still pass though their systems.
> 
> The police have access to these.


I think I would like the job of reading through those texts. some of the things you must get to see, pics and all.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> - · · - , · · - - -


*-.-- --- ..-* / *-- .- -.. . */* - .... .- - */* ..- .--. *


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Little Ron said:


> *-.-- --- ..-* / *-- .- -.. . */* - .... .- - */* ..- .--. *


- · - -, · , · - - · :thumbup1:


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Or this.......


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> - · - -, · , · - - · :thumbup1:


lol, reps. :thumbup1:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

A good mate of mine is currently doing 4 years, if it wasnt for the text messages they retrieved he would have got alot less. They can and do go through your deleted messages if they think its worth it.


----------



## Kerrse (Jan 5, 2011)

I know Vodaphone have a dept that is there just to screen text & calls for key words, more for terrorism etc but is used for everyday criminals also. So the answer is yes they can easily check deleted messages.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

gemc1981 said:


> Not if you are wearing a hat made of foil


like this??


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

OldMan said:


> That's what THEY want you to believe! But I ain't falling for it oh no!
> 
> They think I don't know that there is an operative in the next bunker along from mine who has been putting psychedelic drops on my cheese, but fvck em I've been feeding it to my dog so they won't get me!


...---...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Get an internet enabled fone or better still a blackberrry - and use black berry messenger - sounds too easy? This is why Saudi and other countries in middle east tried to ban it or did ban it as its hard to trace and wire it. This is what the naughty talibaniastanis or whatever we are calling them now, are doing....

That and open email accounts...


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

all Blackberry messages go through USA servers, that why the French and Saudi Gov don't want their Diplomats using them......


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I am unsure if BBM works the same way as say MSN but if you delete those messages or choose not to store them they ar enot held anywhere on a PC. This is fact. Family member is police and tried to nail someone who admitted something via MSN and couldnt even when they had the bloody box to sieve through. Nuts.


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

phone companies keep the messages for 7 years.....all stored away


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Following on from another thread, I was interested to know whether the Police can actually do this , and whether they can read the actual text, or just who you sent it too?


Trust me mate, the government read any text message with any word that they wish to recognise. mates dad works in the uk and can access any texts, or calls he wishes. be carfull.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tbh unless someone from a phone company comes into this thread i think everyone is talking on hear say lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

weeman said:


> tbh unless someone from a phone company comes into this thread i think everyone is talking on hear say lol


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

I design mobile phone networks for a living and have set parameters on the media gateway and SMS platforms of all the major networks in the UK. There is a requirement on UK mobile operators to hold text and multi media messages for a certain amount of time but it is in no way 7 years! Each operator handles this regulation differently but they all conform to the minimum storage period.

Certain text messages with key buzz words such as "bomb" for example are flagged up in the system anyway and highlighted to the authorities.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lostgeordie said:


> I design mobile phone networks for a living and have set parameters on the media gateway and SMS platforms of all the major networks in the UK. There is a requirement on UK mobile operators to hold text and multi media messages for a certain amount of time but it is in no way 7 years! Each operator handles this regulation differently but they all conform to the minimum storage period.
> 
> Certain text messages with key buzz words such as "bomb" for example are flagged up in the system anyway and highlighted to the authorities.


then maybe you can help me with a bugbear mate,how the hell do i get my phone to stop converting my txts to mms when they go over a certain amount of characters? (think its 765 or something) i get free txts but when i send a mega text this happens and ends up costing me as i dont have free mms,got a htc desire hd and using android on 02


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

weeman said:


> then maybe you can help me with a bugbear mate,how the hell do i get my phone to stop converting my txts to mms when they go over a certain amount of characters? (think its 765 or something) i get free txts but when i send a mega text this happens and ends up costing me as i dont have free mms,got a htc desire hd and using android on 02


Hah well actually that's driven in the phone software not the network... and it was designed as a cost saving measure before the "Unlimited text plans" became prevalent. You can fit 4 text messages into one MMS and so most phones will assume that it's cheaper and have no idea of your price plan. I'm unaware of any setting that will let you turn that off on the phone.

However, what you can do is contact your operator and ask them to disable MMS for you... now this will be a long and painful discussion depending on the network... having worked for them all I don't rate any of the customer service teams too highly... Once disabled it won't be able to aggregate text messages into MMS and will simply send them as individual text messages.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

does that mean i wouldnt be able to send mms's again after that tho mate?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

don't worry Wee you'll still be able to send me pics of your winkle


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

weeman said:


> does that mean i wouldnt be able to send mms's again after that tho mate?


Yes - no more late night cock shots sent to the missus sadly...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol ah bugger!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't believe people are questioning this, they can do pretty much anything if they 'need' to...

I have a contacts in the police and its amazing what they know about certain people but don't choose to act on it... one of them is a close friend and you could say he's a 'bent copper' anyway he was like "They know this about him, they know that he's up to that" i was like wow they know about this? My mate was bricking it and asking why are they not taking action? He replied because they are not ar5ed about a lot of it, but when they do want to take action they WILL get you, but it has to be pretty serious for them to put 'proper' effort in


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I used to work for Cauldwell, he ran a scheme called monthly millionaire,where his best employee was given a million quid for sales or business idea, there was about 3000 people eligable at one time. Anyway someone came up with the idea of saving deleted texts and storing as a viable business concern. It was rumoured that, this sector was very lucrative, made cauldwell a lot of money. It does not surprise me at all that deleted texts are being stored to use as evidence to the highest bider, the police being one.


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yep, they can get the data from your phone and if not, they can from mobile phone companies.

However, they aren't going to do this for any old crime...e.g They aren't going to go through the phone of a ticket tout!! Its costs a mint. They don't send any seized items to the scientific support unit unless it's fairly serious.

Also, whatever is found on a mobile phone is pretty useless on its own. It may be useful to support other evidence but that's about it. For all they know, someone else sent the texts...on a mobile phone you just purchased :innocent:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

forgive me if its been covered.What about emails. Are these in any way traceable in the same way?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

essexboy said:


> forgive me if its been covered.What about emails. Are these in any way traceable in the same way?


i don't doubt it for a second


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

essexboy said:


> forgive me if its been covered.What about emails. Are these in any way traceable in the same way?


Yes they can - many ISPs now use a system called DPI (deep packet inspection) for checking who is downloading what to make sure it doesn't infringe copyright. They also store and backup all the customer email data as a matter of course in case of a system failure. This means that emails are available to those with the relevant authority to look at them.

Emails deleted from cloud based email providers like hotmail can also be retrieved in the name of homeland security or criminal investigation.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Lostgeordie said:


> Yes they can - many ISPs now use a system called DPI (deep packet inspection) for checking who is downloading what to make sure it doesn't infringe copyright. They also store and backup all the customer email data as a matter of course in case of a system failure. This means that emails are available to those with the relevant authority to look at them.
> 
> Emails deleted from cloud based email providers like hotmail can also be retrieved in the name of homeland security or criminal investigation.


would that include, mails sent between individuals as opposed to commercial sites etc?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

What about if you throw away your sim card but have msgs left in your phone then delete them , would they be able to retrieve them from your phone


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Can't believe people are questioning this, they can do pretty much anything if they 'need' to...
> 
> I have a contacts in the police and its amazing what they know about certain people but don't choose to act on it... one of them is a close friend and you could say he's a 'bent copper' anyway he was like "They know this about him, they know that he's up to that" i was like wow they know about this? My mate was bricking it and asking why are they not taking action? He replied because they are not ar5ed about a lot of it, but when they do want to take action they WILL get you, but it has to be pretty serious for them to put 'proper' effort in


When they need there stats then they will go looking whoever they need to fill them stats. We used to take chase from the cops on a nightly basics in belfast but there was a few cops who actuly let us go , even when we were off our heads on drink /drugs. We used to say to him why did he do it for , he said , he loved the buzz of chasing us but couldnt be ****ed going back to the barracks and filling out all them forms because he had enough work to do but if he needed the stats then he would pull us in.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

cultivator said:


> When they need there stats then they will go looking whoever they need to fill them stats. We used to take chase from the cops on a nightly basics in belfast but there was a few cops who actuly let us go , even when we were off our heads on drink /drugs. We used to say to him why did he do it for , he said , he loved the buzz of chasing us but couldnt be ****ed going back to the barracks and filling out all them forms because he had enough work to do but if he needed the stats then he would pull us in.


UKM's finest hardman up to his usual tricks again :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Can't believe people are questioning this, they can do pretty much anything if they 'need' to...
> 
> I have a contacts in the police and its amazing what they know about certain people but don't choose to act on it...* one of them is a close friend and you could say he's a 'bent copper'* anyway he was like "They know this about him, they know that he's up to that" i was like wow they know about this? My mate was bricking it and asking why are they not taking action? He replied because they are not ar5ed about a lot of it, but when they do want to take action they WILL get you, but it has to be pretty serious for them to put 'proper' effort in


You know Don Beech!

Class!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> UKM's finest hardman up to his usual tricks again :lol:


Where are you getting teh hardman from. There was a culture of joyriding in belfast when i was growing up and sadly i was part of it. Im a changed man now thou.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Come on cultivator read your posts mate you have certainly lived the life, drugs, guns, police, knee capping - It rock n roll buddy


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

essexboy said:


> forgive me if its been covered.What about emails. Are these in any way traceable in the same way?


Try this one, send 2 emails to yourself at the same time one with anything like test and the other one with the word "BOMB". Notice the time difference between the two Emails the "BOMB" one should take longer getting to you.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Just tried this, no difference whatsoever.

Is this another of those old wive's tales? :lol:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

maccer said:


> Come on cultivator read your posts mate you have certainly lived the life, drugs, guns, police, knee capping - It rock n roll buddy


LOL, Dont you know these things excist. By your post , it sounds like your making a **** outa me


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

cultivator said:


> LOL, Dont you know these things excist. By your post , it sounds like your making a **** outa me


You do that well enough yourself :lol:


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Surely if our going to send incriminating texts then you'd use a payg phone and not use any personal details, or not anything that directly relates to you other than the number.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Dav1 said:


> Surely if our going to send incriminating texts then you'd use a payg phone and not use any personal details, or not anything that directly relates to you other than the number.


Even if it is a pay and go , if your caught upto no good and you have the phone in your posseion then your fcuked. Just dont send any incrimanting txts and you'll be ok.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Agreed although you could say you found the phone etc... would it not be up to them to prove it?? Just reduces the risk somewhat.


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Dav1 said:


> Surely if our going to send incriminating texts then you'd use a payg phone and not use any personal details, or not anything that directly relates to you other than the number.


Your location when you send texts is also known. Mobile operators track it for mobility studies but even an unregistered PAYG phone can be, and has been, tracked back to an individual based on location patterns.


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

every text sent is stored on the providers servers.

If police take a phone containing the simcard off you, they can retrieve texts both sent and recieved over the previous 2 years.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

What aboiut msgs sent through facebook and on facebook chat , do they get kept for any amount of period.

Also a Q about harddrives on computers, once a new hard drive is put in , is it possible for the police to find any old dada that used to be on the computer.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

End of the day, technology is at the stage where it is almost impossible to be off the grid, these days if you communicate by any electronic means expect it to be traceable.

If you don't want anything traced back then make sure you say it face to face. Also remember some people keep texts they send/receive on their pc and records of their phone calls.

We no longer live in a state of unaccountability.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

cultivator said:


> What aboiut msgs sent through facebook and on facebook chat , do they get kept for any amount of period.
> 
> Also a Q about harddrives on computers, once a new hard drive is put in , is it possible for the police to find any old dada that used to be on the computer.


Yes its very easy to retrieve hard disk data even when deleted/formatted.

I suggest a piece of software called DBAN if you want to be sure its wiped.

And yes facebook most certainly is monitored and recorded.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

One sentance...

GCHQ know all.....


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

After doing my jury service I can confirm via cell site mapping that the rough location (via the masts used) of your whereabouts when sending/recieving texts/phone calls, who it's from/to, how long a call rings for before answered, the duration of the call and of course the time. Especially when and where a call starts and ends. Combine that with any ANPR cameras catching your number plate and you're quite easily traceable.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

any idea of how much it would cost to do this~?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok not from a phone company, but my ex- during our divorce 2 years ago, took an old iphone, with deleted texts to computer forensics guy, like the police use, and he downloaded every deleted text, pic and email ever on that phone... as well as an old nokia..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh yes they certainly can, from the last 6 months l believe.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> Ok not from a phone company, but my ex- during our divorce 2 years ago, took an old iphone, with deleted texts to computer forensics guy, like the police use, and he downloaded every deleted text, pic and email ever on that phone... as well as an old nokia..


 That's why they say nothing is truly deleted these days


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

all i do, is have my normal contract phone, then have a £10 special on pay as you go. i change sim and phone every month when im working. £20 a month aint bad for piece of mind!


----------

